# Sticky  The Sentra Handling Guide



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Questions about setting up your Sentra for Auto-X? Clicky here first for a good resource:

http://www.sentra.net/tech/garage/suspension.php?S=b18d1fa7e5b82fa75cbc55f2f47a255b


----------

